# Warranty on LeMond Frame



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok, I have a 2005 LeMond Tourmalet. I bought this bike new in July 2006 and I use it when I visit the in-laws. The bike has been ridden a total of about 25 times. Well, on todays ride it started to jump shift when I was out of the saddle. On closer inspection, the downtube is cracked about 1/2 way around. Has anyone had to warrantee a LeMond frame since the split with Trek?

I Left it at the shop and they are attempting to get ahold of trek. It looks like the new Gary Fisher frames have the exact same geometry. I would be happy with one of these as a replacement, but I'm concerned they will only replace the frame and the fork will no longer match. :mad2:


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Trek is going to replace the frame and fork with a Gary Fisher. The frame they are sending is a step up from my Tourmalet and will be an AL/Carbon mix.


----------

